# Grosser Angelladen nähe Winterswijk ?



## 1EuroJobber (18. August 2006)

Kennt den vielleicht jemand? Soll sehr gross sein. Speziel für Carp Fischer. Mit viel Ausstellungsfläche.  danke


----------



## Lachsy (18. August 2006)

*AW: Grosser Angelladen nähe Winterswijk ?*

mir wurde gesagt das jetzt in der nähe vom markt einer ist.
den grossen an der greuzung noch vor der innenstadt gibt es schon jahre nicht mehr

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rheinangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: Grosser Angelladen nähe Winterswijk ?*

Hallo,

in der Nähe vom Markt ist ein neuer Angelladen geöffnet worden, nachdem G. Wennekes seinen Laden geschlossen hat. Ob hier aber insbesondere Carp- Zeug vertrieben weiß ich nicht. Eddy aus dem alten Wennekes laden ist in einem ebenfalls stark vergrößertem Laden nach Groenlo gewechselt. Soll auch eine interessanter Laden sein.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## 1EuroJobber (19. August 2006)

*AW: Grosser Angelladen nähe Winterswijk ?*

danke

werde dann einfach mal gucken fahren. nutzt ja nichts. ist auch nicht ganz soweit von mir. schönes WE noch..


----------

